# Catalyst Control Centre: Host application has stopped working



## takedown (Apr 15, 2005)

In windows 7, I keep getting a windows box that pops saying "Catalyst Control Centre: Host application has stopped working". In the body of the box it says: A problem caused the program to stop working correctly. Windows will close the program and notify you if a solution is available.

It seaches for a solution but does not come back with one. Any ideas?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You could try removing your ATI Display Adapter Driver and installing the latest one from the *ATI* website.


----------



## takedown (Apr 15, 2005)

I went into device manager. Under display adapter, I right clicked ATI Radeon HD5770 and selected "update driver software". It said" the best driver software for my device is already installed. Windows has determined the driver software for your device is up to date." (The driver version is 8.712.1.0.)


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

In that case, uninstall and reinstall the driver (*Catalyst Control Centre *is part of it).


----------



## takedown (Apr 15, 2005)

I actually did one step better. I went onto the ATI site and downloaded a newer version of the driver (don't know why Win 7 couldn't see this) along with the updated catalyst control software suite. 

Still getting the same message.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

It's always better to look for the driver yourself than to rely on Microsoft.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Is there something like *ATI - Software Uninstall Utility *in "Programs and Features"? You might want to try removing everything and reinstalling.


----------



## pubtech (Aug 25, 2010)

hi.

make sure to download full version. ie: 74mb ( 64bit )or 64mb file ( 32bit ) !

first go here>http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?id=18

for 32bit.

or>http://downloads.guru3d.com/ATI-Catalyst-10.8-Win-7-|-Vista--(64-bit)-download-2609.html

for 64bit

then>http://www.guru3d.com/category/driversweeper/

uninstall ATI in control panel.

follow all directions!

install new ATI hotfix ( 64 or 32bit ).


----------



## takedown (Apr 15, 2005)

I have 64 bit. so you want me to download and install the 64 bit full package and then run the driver sweeper and then uninstall ATI in contol panel. And then run ATI hot fix. I am sorry, but I don't really understand.


----------



## pubtech (Aug 25, 2010)

download all first. 

install driversweeper. ( don't use yet.!)

uninstall ATI and CCC (catalyst control center).

boot into safemode and run driversweeper. ( select ati ))

install new software. sorry, i should have said read directions at g3d.


----------

